# Please add "Multiquote" option.



## Explorer (May 25, 2017)

In addition to replying to one post directly while adding quotes, please enable the option to add multiple quotes from different posts to that reply at once.

Thanks!


----------



## El Caco (May 25, 2017)

Explorer said:


> In addition





Explorer said:


> to replying





Explorer said:


> to one post directly





Explorer said:


> while adding quotes,





Explorer said:


> please enable the option





Explorer said:


> to add multiple quotes





Explorer said:


> from different posts to that reply at once.


I think you'll find it already exists


----------



## El Caco (May 25, 2017)

Explorer said:


> In addition to replying to one post directly while adding quotes, please enable the option to add multiple quotes from different posts to that reply at once.
> 
> Thanks!





El Caco said:


> I think you'll find it already exists


Try highlighting text in a post and see what happens


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2017)

El Caco said:


> I think you'll find it already exists


Oh wow


El Caco said:


> Try highlighting text in a post and see what happens


I like this.


----------



## Explorer (May 25, 2017)

@El Caco - How do you select text from two different people when reading through a topic? I can't get it to work.

Or, are you saying that one should select, hit the reply button, then go back and select the next post and hit reply, and so on? Because i can use the Reply button repeatedly for that now.

Multiquote is useful when wanting to get everything from multiple users down to the reply box before editing things down.


----------



## El Caco (May 26, 2017)

Explorer said:


> How do you select text from two different people when reading through a topic? I can't get it to work.


You press your button on your mouse and drag it across the text you wish to quote then a reply will appear which you click, then you do the same in the next post and it will populate your reply box with the quotes, Then put your responses between the quotes.


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2017)

Explorer said:


> How do you select text from two different people when reading through a topic? I can't get it to work.





El Caco said:


> You press your button on your mouse and drag it across the text you wish to quote then a reply will appear which you click, then you do the same in the next post and it will populate your reply box with the quotes, Then put your responses between the quotes.



Huh, look at that!


----------



## Explorer (May 26, 2017)

So, multiple selection and reply presses as I noted, instead of the "add this to the eventual reply" button I was talking about.

I appreciate that the distinction doesn't matter to you, but the "multiquote" and "quote" functions are distinct from "reply" in the XenForo software, with the flag to turn them on possibly being in ACO>options>messages. The functions all work differently, even if you see them as the same. 

Again, I appreciate the response, and I'm aware of the existence of "reply," but am looking for a specific functionality by name, which is not duplicated by the function you keep suggesting. I was trying to gently suggest the possibility of a difference before, but I was being too subtle.


----------



## tedtan (May 26, 2017)

The process is different, but the end result is the same. And it's not like you wouldn't have to go through each post and select the text to delete if you were using multi-quote, so I don't see any fewer clicks using that approach, they'd just be clicks in the reply box instead of within the thread itself.

More power to you if you can get Alex to implement the multi-quote function, though.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 27, 2017)

Explorer said:


> I was trying to gently suggest the possibility of a difference before, but I was being too subtle.





tedtan said:


> The process is different


weird...


----------



## El Caco (May 27, 2017)

@Explorer Honestly, I focused on the question following my tag and didn't realise your issue was with scrolling back up the page which is a fair point. Yes multiquote would make what you wish to do easier and on some forums that frown upon multiple posts it is an essential feature but I'm thankful we don't have those silly rules here. Yes it wouldn't be hard for Alex to turn it on if he sees this and no doubt for what you want to do it is the preferable option. I just had the impression you didn't think it was possible to quote multiple posts now so I misunderstood your issue.


----------



## tedtan (May 30, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> weird...



I understand the difference and am in favor of multi quote if it helps people. I was just pointing out that the work around isn't so bad in the interim or if multiquote isn't implemented for some reason.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 30, 2017)

tedtan said:


> I understand the difference and am in favor of multi quote if it helps people. I was just pointing out that the work around isn't so bad in the interim or if multiquote isn't implemented for some reason.



yeah...was surprised at how cool/different it was.

it will help when you only want to reply to one statement in a wall of text...or if you want to break down ever line lol


----------

